# Reparatur einer Steckverbindung ?



## xonnel (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo !

Bei meiner Steckrute mit Überschubverbindung habe ich eine leicht wackelnde Verbindung. Die Verbindung hält zwar noch problemlos, allerdings merkt man beim "Schwingen" des Blanks eindeutig, dass die Verbindung "Spiel" hat.

Passiert ist das ganze wohl beim Lösen.
Am Wasser bekam ich die Rute nicht auseinander, auch zu Hause war mit allen möglichen Tricks nichts zu machen. Im Anggelladen haben wir es dann nach 20min mit drei Leuten geschafft.

Die Frage ist nun, ob man das überhaupt repariert bekommt und wenn ja wie ?
Am unteren Teil des Blanks (also dem Einschub) sind leichte Unebenheiten zu erkennen, etwas Lack ist wohl abgeplatzt.

Schleifen, lackieren, schleifen, lackieren usw usw hatte ich mir gedacht, bis die Verbindung wieder passt. 

Bekommt man sowas "per Hand" überhaupt wieder hin ?
Welchen Lack genau nimmt man für sowas ?


----------



## Bondex (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Reparatur einer Steckverbindung ?*

Das ist sicher nicht ganz einfach! Habe schon Zapfenverbindungen gebastelt aber das ist so Pimaldaumen immer eine heikle Angelegenheit weil es sich meist nur um ein Mü handelt. Wenn nur leicht Spiel ist versuche einfach mal ein wenig 2K-Lack auf den Zapfen aufzutragen aber nur gaaaaanz dünn. Als Test könntest Du auch einen kleinen Streifen Tesafilm aufkleben. Wenn´s damit richtig sitzt weißt Du ungefähr welche Menge Du auftragen mußt. So dauerhaft wie der Original Kohlefasérzapfen wird es aber mit Lack nie werden. Für ein perfektes ergebnis müßtest Du dir einen neuen Zapfen (ab)drehen und gaaanz genau einschleifen und zwischendurch immer wieder einpassen. Dabei ist der Konus absolut entscheidend denn die Verbindung muß auf ganzer Länge fassen sonst gibt´s den von Dir geschilderten ich sag mal "Kippeleffekt".
Des Zapfen kann man anschließend recht dauerhaft mit 2K Uhu plus Endfest einsetzen. Hülsen sollten zusätzlich mit einer guten und versiegelten Bindung gegen Ausbrechen gesichert und verstärkt werden. Mit Schleifpaste oder Staub werden beide Teile, also Zapfen und Hülse zum Schluß gegeneinander gedreht damit sie schmatzend passen. Anschließend müssen die Reste der Schleifpaste komplett entfernt werden, damit sich die Verbindung nicht weiter ausschleifen kann.

Einfacher ist´s eine neue Rute bei Ebay zu kaufen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Reparatur einer Steckverbindung ?*

Sicher, daß Du den übersteckenden Teil nicht angebrochen hast? |kopfkrat  
Ein bischen Lack abgedreht kann nicht die Ursache sein, weil eine Überschubverbindung läßt sich auch wieder stärker reindrücken. Ein Microriss außen würde allerdings ein Wackeln bringen. Den könnte man durch Entfernen aller Wicklungen etc. und eine komplette starke Wicklung über die gesamte Verbindungsstelle evtl. noch wieder fixen. Aber soviele Leuts auf eine arme kleine Rute! :g


----------



## hsobolewski (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Reparatur einer Steckverbindung ?*

AngelDet
DAs habe ich auch gleich am Anfang gedacht. Dies wird auch das aller warscheinlichste sein. Hierbei hilft dauerhaft nur eines. Die schadhafte Stelle abschneiden und dadurch einen kürzeren Abstand zwischen den beiden Ringen in kauf nehmen.  Das es an einen Abgeplatzten Lack liegt kann ich mir dagegen fast nicht vorstellen. Um dies zu testen kann man dies ganz leicht machen. Einen Etting Stift weis etliche Striche in Lämgsrichtung auf den Zapfen oder Handteil mahlen. Kurz danach die Spitze aufsetzen und nur leicht aufsetzen. Dann öfter Drehen um 360grad. Nach dem Abnehmen erkennt man ob nun radial die Striche verwischt wurden oder an einen Punkt der Strich noch vorhanden ist. Ist er durchgehen rasial verwischt ist es das Spitzenteil ist er an einem Punkt noch vorhanden ist es der Zapfen oder Handteil. Auf diese Weise passt man auch einen Zapfen ein. Hierbei ist aber trotzdem Fingerspitzengefühl ervorderlich. Da wie schon genannt oft nur ein wenig zuviel alles wieder zu nichte macht.


----------



## xonnel (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Reparatur einer Steckverbindung ?*

Hallo !

Danke erst einmal für die Infos.

Ob das Oberteil angebrochen ist oder nicht, kann ich nur schwer beurteilen. Äusserlich lässt sich nichts erkennen, allerdings liegt da wohl auch eine starke Wicklung drüber. Einen Bruch kann ich mir insofern nur schwer vorstellen, da ich bzw. wir eigentlich nur Zug- bzw. Drehkräfte auf die Rute ausgeübt haben.
Die Wicklung selber entfernen traue ich mir nicht unbedingt zu, davon habe ich eigentlich keine Ahnung.

Die Rute hat btw keinen Zapfen. Es handelt sich um eine Tubertini Kevlar Carp 13ft mit 3,25 lbs.

Was mir gerade eingefallen ist - wie ist das eigentlich mit der Herstellung solcher Ruten ? Ich habe 3 Exemplare dieser Rute - passen da alle Oberteile auf alle Unterteile oder werden die für jede Rute einzeln abgestimmt ?

Oder andersrum gefragt, kann ich mir ein Steckteil beschädigen, wenn ich das mit einer anderen Rute kombiniere ? Somit müsste ich zumindest rausfinden können, ob das Ober- oder Unterteil der betreffenden Rute defekt ist.


----------



## hsobolewski (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Reparatur einer Steckverbindung ?*

Die Warscheinlichkeit ist sehr groß das die Spitzenteile untereinander tauschbar sind. Probier es einmal aus und dabei kannst du schon mal auch erkennen an was es fehlt. Vorausgesetzt die Spitzen sind gleich geschnitten worde (Beim Werk). Es kann sein das die Spitze nicht ganz oder ein wenig mehr darauf passt. Das wäre aber zur Überprüfung nicht so schlimm. Der Konus ist auf jeden Fall gleich. Und dieser enscheidet über die passgenauigkeit vorangig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Reparatur einer Steckverbindung ?*

Bei mir haben bei mehreren Steckruten (einigen habe ich 3mal) die Teile vertauscht auch immer ganz gut gepaßt und ein Vertauschen ist leicht möglich. Die Mikrotoleranzen lassen bestimmte Kombinationen aber besser oder schlechter bzw. kürzer oder weiter überlappend sitzen. Manchmal ist so ein Tausch sogar sehr positiv, weil die Ruten dann gleicher bzw. gleichlänger werden. (eine 6cm, andere 8cm Überlappung, nach dem Tausch beide 7cm) Der Materialkonus ist auf jeden Fall das Entscheidende und auch genau das Problem bei Ersatzteilen, denn bei gleichem Konus bekommt man das auch mit irgendeiner Kombination ganz gut hin. Was hsobolewski zu dem Innenteil sagt ist aber auch wichtig. Eine Übersteckverbindung einer Hohlfaserrute kann auch am unteren-innenliegenden Teil brechen, das sieht man dann überhaupt nicht beim zusammenstecken. Das eingesteckte Teil ist immer dünner und sogar bruchempfindlicher - wenn es nicht gerade sehr dickwandig ist. Übergesteckt sieht man nichts mehr, was innen sich verschiebt oder wackelt bzw. nach innen wegdrückt. Das einige hochwertige Spinnruten auch gerne genau an der Stelle unterhalb der Übersteckung brechen, zeigt auch die Crash-Vorliebe. Ein Tauschen mit heilen Teilen ist natürlich sehr gut geeignet den Fehler einzugrenzen - ist wie beim PC ! :g


----------

